# Canadian food places are now required to list the caloric amount of each menu item . link. https://www.ontario.ca/page/calories-menus-information-busi



## jimintoronto (Dec 2, 2022)

Would listing  the actual calories that are in a fast  food  menu item be a good idea in the USA ? What do you think? Here in Ontario, the large chains like Burger King, McDonalds, Harvey's, Denny's, A and W, Pizza Pizza  , and Tim Hortons MUST list the calories in each of their menu selections on the menu and on the advertising materials. I just got a flyer from Pizza Pizza this morning in the mail, and it includes information about what each menu selection's calorie count is. The bacon poutine contains 720 calories, while the 4 topping large pizza has 450 calories per slice. JimB.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Would listing  the actual calories that are in a fast  food  menu item be a good idea in the USA ? What do you think? Here in Ontario, the large chains like Burger King, McDonalds, Harvey's, Denny's, A and W, Pizza Pizza  , and Tim Hortons MUST list the calories in each of their menu selections on the menu and on the advertising materials. I just got a flyer from Pizza Pizza this morning in the mail, and it includes information about what each menu selection's calorie count is. The bacon poutine contains 720 calories, while the 4 topping large pizza has 450 calories per slice. JimB.


It became law in the UK in 2021


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2022)

(Would have been better if you'd put the link in your post, rather than the thread title where we can't click on it to visit the web page ... and it looks like the link got cut off in the title.)


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 2, 2022)

OK lets try it here. Calories on menus: information for businesses | ontario.ca
Jimb.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Dec 2, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Would listing the actual calories that are in a fast food menu item be a good idea in the USA ?


Since May 2018.


> May 7, 2018 is the compliance date for the menu labeling final rule. On this date, consumers will have access to calorie and nutrition information in certain chain establishments covered by the rule. The menu labeling requirements apply to restaurants and similar retail food establishments that are part of a chain with 20 or more locations. In addition, they must be doing business under the same name and offering for sale substantially the same menu items.  https://www.fda.gov/food/food-labeling-nutrition/menu-labeling-requirements


----------

